# 10 Gallons CRS SS and SS+ Tank



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

The New CRS SS and SS+ Shrimps from Frank...
They are very beautiful...
I setup a new 10 gallons tank just for those ss and ss+ CRS


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What kind of substrate is that? It looks almost like ADA Aquasoil!


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

O.O its is ada soil...
hahahaha ada 1


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Where did you manage to get it from?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

>.< hahahah from USA....
with high price and duty fee/tax T.T
but this soil is magical hahahaha


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Those shrimp are cool!


----------



## DreamProductions (May 17, 2010)

those look like some really nice CRS, hopefully you`ll have some offsprings them sell them to everyone!


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

>.< hopefully...


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It looks good. I like the Ada. I'm setting up a 36x12x12 with fired clay pellets and UGF for mine.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

fired clay pellets is akadama?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

killer007 said:


> >.< hahahah from USA....
> with high price and duty fee/tax T.T
> but this soil is magical hahahaha


Did you get the ADA aquasoil from the ADG website? where shipping is like 100+


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

did you breed that shrimps in your 10 gallon??????


----------



## johnchen123 (Jul 22, 2010)

*haha*

Nice shrimp is the shrimp for sale ?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Did you get the ADA aquasoil from the ADG website? where shipping is like 100+


@[email protected] ya....
like 1 bag is about $80 [email protected]@....


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> did you breed that shrimps in your 10 gallon??????


well I didn't get it before but yes yes they are breeding now...
and will get the population up...


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

johnchen123 said:


> Nice shrimp is the shrimp for sale ?


yes they are going to be on sale about 1 or 2 weeks time....


----------



## johnchen123 (Jul 22, 2010)

*haha*

PM for detail please thank you


----------

